# Best AV without Major Slow Down?



## pt121984 (Mar 21, 2007)

Any recommendations on a good AV program that won't slow the system down to a craw?

I have AVG Free, but after it missed a virus and I had to download CA to clear it out, I don't trust it. And no matter how great CA is supposed to be, it is slowing my system way down.

Thanks
Patrick


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

personaly i think that avg is the best and what did it miss it may just have been a false positive


----------



## pt121984 (Mar 21, 2007)

No, it wasn't a false positive. Even a scan of the system found it, but it could not clean it. It was a worm and I could not get to my homepage in my browser and the activity on my router was going crazy. I had to use another system to download CA to clean my system. I tried cleaning it with other free programs, but all they would do was detect it, not clean it. Only if you purchased the software would it clean it, so I might as well have purchased something I was sure would get rid of it.

Patrick


----------



## 1 g0t 0wn3d (Jan 31, 2007)

avg normaly will put it into your virus vault or heal it for you


----------



## SpySentinel (May 30, 2006)

AntiVir PersonalEdition Classic (FREE) is VERY good.

Also for a good paid AV, go with NOD 32, F-Secure AV, or Norton AV


----------



## Extraction (Jun 10, 2006)

www.nod32.com.au


----------



## Gator Fox (Apr 2, 2007)

In my opinion on best AV. I use the FREE version of AVAST Anti-Virus on all of my 3 computers. EXCELLENT program and has saved my butt many times in catching nasty little bugs out there in cyberspace. Very happy with this product.


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Plenty of good suggestions. 

Just bear in mind that *no AV will catch everything.* AVG may catch something that CA misses, while CA may catch something that AntiVir misses, and so on. Go for something that has good detection rates, good recommendations from users and testers, and has an interface and usability that suits *you.*


----------

